# FS: CV Maju Green Arowana 14"



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Selling my CV Maju Green Arowana pristine condition and eats everything from Hikari pellets and loves prawn and smelt too very easy to feed and very nice fish REDUCED $300 pics coming comes with 
certificate originally paid 400$ under 12"
http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/skrickett/IMG_8599.jpg


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wanna trade for a couple of rays i got from charles a few months ago?
male,








female,


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im trying to get enough money together for my new tank and I have too many rays right now plus a female expecting lol Thanks Though and they are pretty nice and fat you did a n ice job


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

skrick said:


> Im trying to get enough money together for my new tank and I have too many rays right now plus a female expecting lol Thanks Though and they are pretty nice and fat you did a n ice job


Your female should be due anytime now. If you notice she is not eating, then get ready.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

wow, you can breed almost anything eh, Rob!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

She still eats like I've never seen before its kinda disturbing I think she might explode


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

New price 300$ has to go great arowana at an amazing price vey nice emerald color appearing


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Arowana is sold


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

u still sell your black arowana fish where u leave or give me call 778 245 9777


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Alex... Pay attention bud. First, the posts are dated, this ad is old... Second, the last post says sold, lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

where your location or can u give me phone number ?


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

ok thank buddy im verry newbie :bigsmile:


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

and pretty sure this ad was for a green aro he was selling.. not a black one.. lol..


----------

